# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Smart meter and solar readings odd

## hemp

I'm endeavouring to understand my high power bill (averaging about 30kWh/day over several years). I'm currently using a power measuring device to check the daily usage of my various appliances (pool pump, house pressure pump, fridges, freezers etc). I did do this some years ago, but couldn't get over about 20 kWh/day. 
I've also just begun looking at the Ausnet MyHomeEnergy data to add to the picture I obtain from my WattsClever power monitoring system (the impulse reader type). 
I'm also looking at my smart meter, and trying to understand its readings in case there's problem there. 
I have a 3kW solar (16 x 190W Suntech monocrystalline panels with SMA 3000HF Inverter) and a Landis & Gyr E350 Smart Meter (aka Ausnet Single phase 410 AMI Advanced Metering Infrastructure). I'm trying  to understand the relationship between the various Smart Meter  registers. Below are the various scrollable measures:  
01  Time
02  Date 24/7/17
03  kWh Imported Total Power 63680 kWh
04  kWh Imported Peak Power 7303kWh
06  kWh Imported Off-Peak Power 8460 kWh
13  kWh Total Exported Power 7353 kWh
14  kWh Total Exported Peak Power 958.3 kWh
16  kWh Total Exported Off-Peak Power 300.8 kWh  
 I would have thought that the sum of 04 and 06 should be equivalent to  that of 03, and that sum of 14 and 16 should be equivalent to that of  13. 
 Might 4, 6, 14, and 16 represent a shorter period than represented by  03 (which is the total since the device was installed)? If it is for a  shorter period, can anyone tell me what the period is? If that's not the  case, what's going on? I have received a message from someone with a similar system to mine in Victoria whose 04+06=03, and whose 14+16=13. 
I contacted Ausnet but all they did was send me a basic how-to-read-your-meter file - which did not address my question. 
Any ideas?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Nope...no idea. Get back on the phone to Ausnet.

----------


## hemp

Yes, I'll ring this time. However, since my second email to Ausnet something else odd has happened. The MyHomeEnergy site which I've recently subscribed to - provides personal power usage figures. Looking at the last week's data - pre-email contact I was using around 30kWh/day. Since Thursday, I appear to have used no power on the personal power usage figures. However, both my WattsClever device and my Smartmeter indicate power has been used as per normal. Over the last few days WattsClever reads Wed 28.3kWh, Thur 28.4kWh, Fri 29.7kWh, Sat 21.6kWh. 
Website shows Mon about 27 kWh, Tues about 30kWh, Wed about 28kWh, Thurs about 6kWh, and nothing since. What gives?  
Additionally, I've read my meter twice in the last 5 days.   01 – Time    02 – Date 24/7/17 29/7/17  03 – kWh Imported Total Power 63680 kWh 63824 kWh  04 – kWh Imported Peak Power 7303 7393  06 – kWh Imported Off-Peak Power 8460 8513  13 – kWh Total Exported Power 7353 7371  14 – kWh Total Exported Peak Power 958.3 971  16 – kWh Total Exported Off-Peak Power 300.8 305    
As noted in an earlier post, the 03 is not the sum of 04 and 06, and the 13 is not the sum of 14 and 16. This seemed odd to me. However, if you look at what's happened in the last few days you see that I've used a total of 63824-63680 = 144kWh of which 7393-7303 = 90kWh is the Imported Peak Power, and 8513-8460 = 53kWh. So, *now* the sums do add up, though they obviously didn't in the past. Also, using the same method Total Exported Power does equal the sum of Peak and Off-Peak. 
I wish I knew what's been going on. Is my Smartmeter faulty? Have I been overcharged for years? Or the website system faulty? I'm continuing to gauge the daily level of my major power users but this will take a few more days. I can't see the usage figures reaching 30kWh/day. Bear in mind that my 3kW solar is probably producing around 10kWh/day give or take in winter. Since I'm exporting only a couple of kWh/day at best, that suggests my apparent usage approaches 40kWh/day - if I'm reading things correctly. 
Maybe I'll get some answers from Ausnet this coming week.

----------


## hemp

So, my reasoning about the inconsistency of the figures in the Smart Meter turned out to be correct as this message from Ausnet indicates: 
"The error seems to have occurred on the 15/03/2017. There was a firmware upgrade across the network which caused some of the registers to reset across some customers meters."   
Kind regards,  Michael Customer Services  
As to the strange absence of readings for several days on the MyHomeEnergy site, this email provides the reason:  *Vikum* (myHomeEnergy Customer Service & Support) 
Jul 31, 11:24 AEST  
Hi 
The _myHomeEnergy_ portal went through a system upgrade. Which has resulted in a build-up of data in the system causing a slowdown of the data been uploaded onto customers accounts.
I have raised the issue with our I.T. team to investigate the further delays caused. We will endeavour to have the portal restored back to normal as soon as possible.  So, it seems I built up all these potential issues at my end, when they were actually concerned with the supply end, and the two different supply oddities were simply coincidental. I'm still left with the conundrum as to why my apparent usage is so high. I'm checking every major usage device, and discovered that my Siddons heat pump is using 9 kWh/day so I'll have that checked for possible low gas. Apart from that unusually high usage, nothing else stands out so far. I'm considering having the Smartmeter checked. 
Has anyone gone down that path? Cost etc

----------

